

Software Wars - A movie about how free software will save the world. - gourneau
http://www.indiegogo.com/SoftwareWars?c=hn

======
dragonbonheur
Linux is being put in guns to improve aiming. Free software won't save the
world until there's a "For peaceful, non-lethal use only" clause in the
software licenses.

